# Frage 1&1 DSL 6000 RAM / Annex-J Schaltung über T-Com Upgrademöglichkeiten ?



## tigra456 (25. November 2013)

*Frage 1&1 DSL 6000 RAM / Annex-J Schaltung über T-Com Upgrademöglichkeiten ?*

Hallo.

Ich habe seit ein paar Monaten bei meinem DSL 6000 Anschluss die 6000er RAM Schaltung.
Nun bekomme ich (Laut Fritzbox 7330SL) 6700 rein.

Aber an verfügbarer Bandbreite steht etwas knapp unter 8000....
Laut Telekom Netzkarte kann ich wohl seit Sommer 16.000 buchen....

1&1 Kann dies aber (bislang?) nicht schalten.

Was könnt ihr mir sagen, wie ich mehr aus der Leitung holen könnte ?
Ich mein 6700 zu bekommen, obwohl es nur 6016 sein dürften ist ja schon mal net schlecht...

Wisst ihr zufällig, wie lange es in aller Regel dauert, bis man, wenn das DSL Netz ausgebaut wird dies auch bei einem Reseller buchen kann ?


Gruß


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (25. November 2013)

Bezüglich wie viel du rausholen Kannst hab ich leider kein Plan nur bei uns is so, 50K is nur von der Telekom verfügbar, bei allen anderen Ambietern nur machmal 6 k  

Also wenns geht halt wechseln  Glaub nicht das da so schnell aufgeschalten wird seitens 1&1 :/


----------



## BloodySuicide (26. November 2013)

haste mal überlegt warum nur bei der Telekom 50k geht? Na, wer hats gebaut? 
Also jammer nicht rum und such dir nen Provider, der auch was für den Netzausbau macht.


----------



## tigra456 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Frage 1&1 DSL 6000 RAM Schaltung über T-Com Upgrademöglichkeiten ?*

das ist ja mal ne Aussage von dir...

Ist ja nicht so, dass die Telekom kräftig bei 1&1 mitverdient. So ne Minusrechnung ist das bestimmt auch nicht.

By the way ist es ja so, dass es auch die Gemeinde bezahlt haben könnte und dann wären die Möglichkeiten und Fristen ja anders. 

Außerdem baut die T aus aber im Rahmen des fairen Wettbewerbs müssen auch andre Anbieter die Leitungen nutzen können. 

Egal, auf solche unqualifizierte Aussagen habe ich kein Bock.

Back to Topic.
Sonst noch jemand n Tipp ?


----------



## MR.Chaos (26. November 2013)

*AW: Frage 1&1 DSL 6000 RAM Schaltung über T-Com Upgrademöglichkeiten ?*

wiso gehts du nicht einfach zu kabel deutschland? dann bist völlig unabhängig von dem großen T


----------



## tigra456 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Frage 1&1 DSL 6000 RAM Schaltung über T-Com Upgrademöglichkeiten ?*

Ja das wäre Kabel BW hier...Problem: Kabel liegt in der Straße aber nicht in meinem Haus. 
(Mehrere Parteien Mietwohnung, kein sonstiges Interessse der Anderen da was zu machen)


----------



## Decrypter (26. November 2013)

*AW: Frage 1&1 DSL 6000 RAM Schaltung über T-Com Upgrademöglichkeiten ?*



> Außerdem baut die T aus aber im Rahmen des fairen Wettbewerbs müssen auch andre Anbieter die Leitungen nutzen können.
> 
> Egal, auf solche unqualifizierte Aussagen habe ich kein Bock.


Nöö, ist absolut gerechtfertigt, das wenn die Telekom ausbaut, auch erst mal nur Telekom Kunden davon profitieren !
Das die Gemeinden da in sehr vielen Fällen einen Zuschuss zahlen, ist zwar richtig. Aber....die Gemeinden schreiben so einen Ausbau auch öffentlich aus. Und in fast allen Fällen ist es so, das nur die Telekom überhaupt ein Angebot für den Ausbau abgibt. Die lieben Herren Wettbewerber glänzen da in nahezu allen Fällen durch Abwesenheit. Und dann hat es absolut nichts mehr mit fairen Wettbewerb zu tun, wenn sich die Wettbewerber mit ihren faulen Är...... in das schön angewärmte Nest der Telekom pflegeln können, ohne auch nur einen einzigen Cent zum Ausbau beigetragen zu haben. Da ist das absolut richtig, das die Firma erstmal zum Zuge kommt, welche auch die Investition getätigt hat und die billigen Dumping Anbieter erstmal ausgesperrt bleiben. Denn trotz Zuschuss der Gemeinde trägt immer noch die Telekom den Hauptanteil der Kosten des Ausbaus !

Die VATM Bande krakelt immer schön laut rum, das man benachteiligt wird und das doch ein flächendeckender Ausbau von 50 Mbit innerhalb von 3 Jahren problemlos möglich wäre und das man endlich "Vollgas" geben will, wenn nur nicht die Telekom immer behindern würde. Dann fragt man sich, warum sie jetzt seit fast 15 Jahren wie gehabt untätig rumsitzen und immer nur rumschreien ?
Wer die gequirlte ******* von den VATM Oberkasper Grützner lesen will, kann das gerne  HIER  tun !


----------



## tigra456 (26. November 2013)

Also Thema geklärt.... Wenn dann wäre es jetzt um die Möglichkeit der Annex-j Schaltung zu bekommen gegangen.  Ja habt recht was den Ausbau angeht. Und ich gestehe der Telekom auch eine gewisse zeitliche allein Nutzungszeit zu. Wie wäre es jetzt quasi darum gegangen, ob jemand weiß, wie lange diese Frist im Detail wäre und ob diese Frist eventuell anders ausfällt, wenn die Gemeinde etwas dazu gegeben hat.  VDSL gibt es hier im Ortskern, das reicht aber leider nicht bis zu mir. Mir wäre es jetzt quasi um die Außenbereiche gegangen, die laut Netzkarte 16.000 bekommen sollten. Ob es in diesem Geschwindigkeitsbereich sein kann, dass die Telekom das anbietet und die anderen Anbieter noch keinen Zugriff darauf haben.   Bei VDSL verstehe ich das allein Nutzungsrecht für eine (bestimmt im Gesetz irgendwo festgeschriebene) Frist.

Also noch mal, die Telekom wird wenn sie andere Anbieter über ihre Leitungen lässt, mit Sicherheit kein minus machen.


----------



## tigra456 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Frage 1&1 DSL 6000 RAM Schaltung über T-Com Upgrademöglichkeiten ?*

Update

Annex J Sammelthread II (FAQ/Status 11/2013 in Posting #1) - onlinekosten.de Community

Laut dieser www Anleitung kann ich des hier an meiner Adresse haben:

C&S Comfort IP _ohne Splitter_-Bestellungs-Quelltext: name="BasketDSLMatNr" value="89752978"
AB: "DSL 16000 RAM ohne Splitter (2)" -> 12000er-Profil 8j2a (brutto 13.984 down / 2.800 up)

Nun Frage an die KENNER.

Kann ich mit dem Wissen Annex-J nur bei der T bekommen oder hat da 1&1 als Reseller auch Möglichkeiten ?

Gruß


----------



## The_Trasher (27. November 2013)

*AW: Frage 1&1 DSL 6000 RAM Schaltung über T-Com Upgrademöglichkeiten ?*



tigra456 schrieb:


> Also noch mal, die Telekom wird wenn sie andere Anbieter über ihre Leitungen lässt, mit Sicherheit kein minus machen.


 
Hast du da aktuelle Zahlen oder an was machst du das fest?
Die T-Com bekommt für die letzte Meile (KVZ bis zum APL in deinem Haus) knapp 10€. Ich würde mich nicht wundern wenn da an manchen Anschlüssen auch ein Minus für die T-Com bleibt. 

Aber gut ist off-Topic und Thema jetzt geklärt denke ich. 




tigra456 schrieb:


> Kann ich mit dem Wissen Annex-J nur bei der T bekommen oder hat da 1&1 als Reseller auch Möglichkeiten ?


 
Annex-J bedeutet das du keinen Splitter mehr verbauen kannst. (Denn mit Splitter funktioniert der ganze Anschluss nicht ) 
Sprich: Telefondose > Router > Telefone,PC usw. in den Router

Annex-J bei der Telekom bedeutet das du einen M-San Port in der Vermittlungsstelle kriegst, dieser hat bessere, höhere Upload-Werte als normale. Bei der 16000er Leitung sollten dann etwa 2500-3000 im Upload drin sein, natürlich je nach Leitungslänge, Dämpfung, Router, Modem, Verkabelung und weiß der Gott was da noch alles mit reinspielt.

Wie das ganze bei 1&1 aussieht weiß ich nicht, ich denke das die aber auch Annex-J Anschlüsse haben.

Es kann sein das du für Annex-J einen anderen Router brauchst, also vorher prüfen, nicht alle Router können splitterlos arbeiten.


----------



## tigra456 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Frage 1&1 DSL 6000 RAM Schaltung über T-Com Upgrademöglichkeiten ?*

Danke für die Antwort.
Es ist bei mir wohl so, dass die letzte Meile der T-Com gehört.

Mein Modem ist eine FritzBox 7330SL (1&1 Edition halt) und die kann wohl Annex-J.
Splitter habe ich eh keinen mehr. Passt also alles soweit.

Mir gings nun drum, ob bekannt ist, was getan werden muss um so einen "Port" zu bekommen, wenn man weis, dass die Leitung ja der T-Com gehört.

Ich nerve heute Nachmittag mal deren Technikabteilung... Nur bissl Grundwissen und Infos sind da ja von Vorteil


----------



## tigra456 (27. November 2013)

Also nachdem ich jetzt 30 Minuten mit der Technik und der Vertragsabteilung telefoniert habe.

Die Frau von der Technik hat mir gesagt, dass sie nichts machen kann solange ich 6000 als Vertrag habe.(eine andere Schaltung kann sie eventuell nur beantragen, wenn ich einen höherwertigen Tarif habe)

Die andere Dame von der Vertragsabteilung hat mir angeboten auf 16.000 aufzustocken aber mir verbindlich nur die 6000 zugesagt.

Sie hat aber selbst System gesehen als Feedback vom Techniker, der einmal bei mir war, dass wesentlich höhere Bandbreiten möglich sind.


Ist die Frage für zehn Euro mehr im Monat die 16.000 Buchen ?


----------



## K3n$! (27. November 2013)

*AW: Frage 1&1 DSL 6000 RAM / Annex-J Schaltung über T-Com Upgrademöglichkeiten ?*

Was bezahlst du denn aktuell und dann ?


----------



## tigra456 (27. November 2013)

Jetzt 19,95 + 4,95 für Regio-Zuschlag 
Dann 29,95 + 4,95 für Regio-Zuschlag (und Festnetzflat die ich net brauch)  

Wir ham doch glaub schon mal über das Thema gefachsimpelt...

Edit: Modemdaten (viell hilft das ja)


----------



## K3n$! (28. November 2013)

*AW: Frage 1&1 DSL 6000 RAM / Annex-J Schaltung über T-Com Upgrademöglichkeiten ?*

Ich würde dann an deiner Stelle zur Telekom wechseln. Die Hardware hast du ja jetzt 
und bei der Telekom bezahlst du, glaube ich, auch nicht mehr. Dafür hast du aber wohl
besseren Service, allein schon bei Problemen mit der Technik.

35€ für ne 16k Leitung von 1und1 fände ich zu viel 
Ich bezahle aktuell 30€ für 50k bei 1und1


----------



## Decrypter (29. November 2013)

*AW: Frage 1&1 DSL 6000 RAM / Annex-J Schaltung über T-Com Upgrademöglichkeiten ?*

Also du bist jetzt ja nur per ADSL geschaltet und dazu noch über die vorhandene Telekom DSL Technik im HVT (Stichfort Regiozuschlag), da wohl kein Technikpartner von 1+1 im HVT eigene DSL Hardware stehen hat. Technisch ein lupenreiner DSL Anschluss der Telekom auf dem via Bitstream 1+1 seine Leistungen zur Verfügung stellt. Mit ADSL2+ geht da sicherlich weit mehr, ohne Frage. Aber da es sich technisch um einen Telekom DSL Anschluss handelt, greifen auch die Dämpfungsgrenzen der Telekom. DSL 16000 via Annex B so ca. bis 22 dB (@300 KHz, heute wird via Flexprod @1 MHz berechnet) geschaltet. Da bei Flexprod mehr als nur die reinen Leitungswerte berücksichtigt werden, kann man schlecht sagen, ob die Telekom auf der Leitung noch ADSL2+ via Annex B schalten würde. Ist sie zu schlecht, bleibt es bei 1+1 aufgrund von Annex B trotz 16000er Vertrag wahrscheinlich bei DSL 6000.

Eigentlich sollte es mittlerweile auch möglich sein, via Bitstream Annex J (DSL ohne Splitter) zu schalten. Garantieren kann dir das aber wohl keiner. Verfügbar ist es im HVT auf jeden Fall, da du bei der Telekom via Annex J ja das 12 Mbit Profil bekommen könntest. Gerade der Upstream von 2800 kBit (Brutto) ist da sehr reizvoll. Der hohe Upstream ist aber nur möglich, weil die Frequenzen, auf welchen die alte POTS/ISDN Telefonie lief, jetzt für den Upstream mit genutzt werden. Mit den Ports hat das nur indirekt zu tun. Deswegen darf bei Annex J auch kein Splitter mehr vorhanden sein, da dieser die Frequenzen für den Upstream blockieren würde.

Um DSL 16000 bei 1+1 überhaupt erhalten zu können, mußt du auf jeden Fall ein Tarifwechsel durchführen. Mit dem jetzigen Tarif geht das nicht, da dieser maximal DSL 6000 zuläßt. Ob bei 1+1 ein Wechsel auf DSL 16000 innerhalb der Laufzeit möglich ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen. In der Regel sind aber Upgrades in höherpreisige Tarife aber immer möglich. Solltest du aufgrund von Annex J zur Telekom wechseln wollen, mußt du natürlich die Vertragslaufzeit und Kündigungsfrist beachten. Und ein Tarifupgrade bei 1+1 hat natürlich wieder eine neue 24 monatige MVLZ zur Folge, genauso wie man bei einem Wechsel zur Telekom mit den neuen Drossel AGB "beglückt" wird.


----------



## tigra456 (29. November 2013)

Danke das waren jetzt die Antworten, auf die ich gewartet habe.
Da mein 24 Monats Vertrag bei eins & eins gerade erst zwei Monate alt ist, wird mir nichts anderes übrig wie den vorhandenen Vertrag auf 16.000 hoch zu stufen und zu hoffen, dass mehr durchkommt...


Ich versuche jetzt noch mal die Hotline zu erreichen und verlange als langjähriger Kunde die Möglichkeit bei nicht funktionieren zurück zu stufen zu können.

Mir ging es jetzt darum, noch mal anhand der technischen Werte der Ausgangssituation ablesen hätte können welche Anschlussart bei einem Upgrade höchst wahrscheinlich geschalten wird. Aber das passt jetzt so, dann legen wir es einfach mal darauf an.


----------

